# alpha tex kennel/west texas k9



## trailman282 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has heard anything good/bad about this place since the trial and dog seizure by the sheriff?

I bought a GSD from them in 2006. At that time the place seemed ok, I was Very happy with my dog(has been very healthy)

I am looking to get another GSD and just looking for some input. thanks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

haven't heard any more. I hope they are not back in business though.

They may have been OK back when you got your dog, and who knows, life circumstances changed, someone got ill, too many puppies, not enough buyers, and it went downhill fast.


----------



## trailman282 (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like they changed there name to west texas k9, but they are back in business.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you are serious about getting another puppy, please do a search on here for Alph-tex kennels. There is a huge thread and some pictures. I think there was a picture of a horse that I could just not find any way possible to excuse, no matter how far out on a limb I tried to sway. 

We really can't bash breeders on this site, but I think the line should be drawn where people have animals seized and are convicted of animal cruelty (though I cannot recall the exact charges or their outcome). I figure that would be a matter of public record, and people should be able to help others guard themselves against people like that, as well as encourage them to stop breeding by having low-volume to no sales, and by driving them out of business save dogs from being kept in gruesome conditions for the sake of breeding.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here is the previous thread, there are pictures and such, as well as the outcome, I understand they got their dogs back.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...300-dogs-seized-deplorable-conditions-31.html

Here is their current website:
Puppies for Sale

All I can say is that having three litters, 18 puppies in the course of one spring and summer, is an awful lot of work. They have a LOT of puppies listed on their site right now. 

Some of their puppies are cheap. Some of them are the price you would expect from an ethical breeder who is working with their dogs and working toward a goal.


----------

